# Mess of feathers and blood =\



## Katta (Mar 21, 2008)

Just got back from the emergency animal vet and my fingers are covered with blood 

Sam was sleeping and had a fright or something and was thrashing around his cage screaming around midnight. I ran to him, took him out of the cage and he was dripping blood everywhere. Grabbed the first aid kit, pulled 3 blood feathers I knew were broken but he was still actively bleeding. I think some of the feathers broke off at the base of the shaft and the follicle was still open but I couldn't find them to pull them out. Doused him with flour, put some pressure, grabbed the travel cage and jumped in the car. Called the vet, sped down the highway and got him to the clinic at half past midnight.

They took him in the back room, I was sitting in the waiting room agonizing because I could hear him calling for me. Vet came out later with him, they'd removed all the feathers (blood feathers, down, and all) on his tail to find the source of the bleeding, cleaned him up a bit, and told me to watch him because he'd lost a lot of blood, let him rest, and crank up the heat to keep him warm.

Back at home now, he's got all his favorite treats and food out, munching on some millet right now. Vet remarked how he was so sweet and calm despite the chaos. He's a little wary of me now because I had to manhandle him. Still super worried because his feathers are all stained red from the blood and it just breaks my heart.

I don't know why he freaked out. He's never ever had a fright, even as a baby he never flew away when someone made a loud sound or sudden movement. Super docile, never seen anything faze him. I made sure the cage wasn't cluttered with toys, nightlight is always on in the room, read everything on how to prevent these night frights but I guess accidents still happen.










Right now he keeps trying the preen the area (is that okay?) and it's making me worry he'll break the only two blood feathers the vet left in. What should I do to make sure he doesn't snap those two when he's playing or walking around his cage? He's super clumsy and I don't want to have to go through this ever again. Scared to put him back in again for the night 
________
MAINE MEDICAL MARIJUANA DISPENSARY


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh my goodness, that must have been really frightening for you and him. Well done on getting him to the vet though. He looks as though he is over the worst, sat there eating millet. As for his two blood feathers, I don't know what you can do about preventing those from breaking, I guess it's just a matter of fingers crossed. You can't wrap him up to keep him safe, you just have to hope for the best. I don't know if anybody else will have a better idea of what you could do.


----------



## Katta (Mar 21, 2008)

Fretting about Sam, and I have a huge test tomorrow for uni so planning to just pull an all nighter. I've got a reading lamp out to study and keep and eye on him til the morning. He refuses to step back into the cage so I'm just going to let him sleep on his playgym.

Probably going to call my avian vet tomorrow for some extra information because the emergency vet wasn't a bird specialist. She did a wonderful job though and knew how to handle him which is more than a lot of cat+dog vets can say.
________
Cumshot compilation


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

It might be an idea to move some of the toys around, or even take a couple out of his cage. You never know, there might be something in there that has just started to spook him. Maybe a complete change of decor in his environment might help.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

How terrifying for you!!  I think it's a good idea to see your regular avian vet tomorrow just so she can check him over. Now that the bleeding has been stopped i'm sure he'll be alright. Good on you for getting him to the vet so fast! :thumbu:


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

That must have been so frightening to see him like that! But you kept calm and pulled some of the blood feathers out which is good, and you got him to a vet as sonn as possible! :thumbu: Changing his cage around a little might help! I hope he is ok now, and doesn't have any more frights! _*fingers crossed*_ 

Keep Us Updated!


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

How horrible!!

How is Sam doing now?


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

wow what a nightmare, it really is good that you managed to keep calm
and glad you found a good vet! 
a good vet is a wonderful thing to have 
seriously though, give yourself a pat on the back... is the cage near any windows? possibly an owl or something flew past?
but rearranging the cage sounds good


----------



## Katta (Mar 21, 2008)

He's out of sight of the window, which have blinds and curtains. No TV, music, or radio on in the apartment at the time. Not sure what he'd be afraid of in the cage as it's full of toys he's super familiar with. I do have a theory that maybe he was changing feet to perch on and didn't quite get his balance together and fell (his favorite perch to sleep on is a cement therapeutic perch that's sort of wavy). I've been up all night, eventually he got tired of napping on the playgym and begged me to carry him to his cage, where he snoozed for a few hours, and then begged to be let out again for cuddles.

All the blood has dried up now to a dark brown, no fresh red spots so that's a good sign. He doesn't seem all that traumatized and is eating some scrambled egg and veggies for breakfast right now. 

Main concern is that he's very used to flying, and now he's basically lost all his tail feathers and half his primaries. Pretty much an accident waiting to happen until everything grows back out.

Avian vet has a spot for him in the afternoon, until then just keep a hawk's eye on him. Said to start altering his diet to include more protein/calcium for new healthy feather growth and somehow removing the bottom grate so his lone tail feathers don't slide through the bars.
________
Extreme Q Vaporizer


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Poor little guy.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Poor guy, Great job on getting him to a vet  Do you think covering his cage at night might help. I cover Spikes cage except for a bit at the sides. So if he wanted to he could climb down and see what is happening outside of his cage. That way if someone walks by his cage or a window he is less likely to see it and get scared. Let us know how his avian vet visit goes. Sounds like he is already bouncing back


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I only cover Earl & Little Bill's cage when it is winter, when it is cold, and darker!  I leave the front uncovered so they can still see, and in the morning light comes in the cage. I do not have a night light for them, and they have only ever had one night fright _*touch wood*_ In the summer they get too warm, and their cage is ok without it.


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Poor little fellow, I hope everything goes well for the two of you. You're lucky to have a vet nearby who will deal with birds.

My 'tiels have had night fright too a few times, it's usually a mouse trying to get into the cage after the seed. If you haven't already, it might be wise to set a few traps, peanut butter rolled in birdseed works brilliantly. 

I don't know what you feed them, but I would put him on a good stress diet if you haven't already, the avian vet will probably tell you about all that. Please keep us posted. Best of luck.


----------



## Katta (Mar 21, 2008)

He's doing much better, acting like his usual self now. Been wiping him up with a rag so he doesn't look so scary  Avian vet said the loss of blood was only major problem, but because he's so healthy it should be fine. Didn't break or injure anything else, so that's good. Dietwise, he said what I'm doing right now it fine. Need to be extra careful with him when the feathers start growing out, because he'll have so many exposed blood feathers.

He got his wings clipped a bit to even up both sides to avoid flying accidents.
________
Outdoor russian


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Glad to hear he is doing well


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that he's ok!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww bless him, glad it's all turning out ok for him now.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I am glad to hear, that he is ok now, and his feathers are looking a bit better!


----------



## Freddie's Carer (Mar 26, 2008)

What a scary story, I am so happy to hear he is going to be fine. They can be such a worry can't they.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

How's he doing now?


----------

